# Relisted: JL Audio Tri Plate/ISO Plate 3x10"



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

My auction

JL Audio 3x10 Tri Plate | eBay


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh man! Loved those JL plates!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Last day bump!!


----------

